# Cerar mountain grouse



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the advice on where to find grouse. Took 10 minutes to get a bird. Sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

How many flushes did you have?


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Just the 1. Took a short break from deer hunting to get dinner and got it done in minutes so got back to looking for a buck


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

